# Traction engine



## nev (30 Sep 2014)

This popped up on facebook, a posting by the Irish Woodturners Guild, and I think it well worthy of a posting over here to inspire...







more pics over here http://www.irishwoodturnersguild.com/dr ... llenge2014


----------



## Dalboy (30 Sep 2014)

As a toy maker and woodturner this is absolutely magnificent and appeals to me. I know these are not toys but I also have made scale wooden models, one of which there is an article along with my build is in one of the woodworking magazines


----------



## Richard Findley (1 Oct 2014)

Hi Guys

As one of the judges of this competition, I have to say all the entries were of a very high quality, this one did stand out though purely because of the level of detail that went into it. For example, the front door into the boiler opened and had a little locking mechanism, the door to the fire box had the same, but smaller. The steps up to the cab had chequering detail on them and there was even a moving gear mechanisim. Everything on it worked. 

The work these guys put into the challenge should be commended. Make sure you check out the other entries too, as they were all excellent.

Richard


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Oct 2014)

Wow!
That is superb.
I'll look at the link you supplied
Thanks for sharing
Greg


----------



## Dalboy (1 Oct 2014)

Richard can you tell me what plans they used as I see all the judges examining a set in one of the photo,s. Are they the model engineering ones or are they what the entrants drew up themselves


----------



## Richard Findley (1 Oct 2014)

So this was the Chapter challenge, so just after the last seminar, the IWG send out the rules to their Chapters (clubs). The idea of this is to get the members working together, so they are made by various members of the Chapters. The rules were that it needed to be a traction engine. Some were taken from model engineering plans, some were copies of full sized actual traction engines. One of the judging criteria though was how close to the plans the end result was. Some of the chapters had pages and pages of detailled info, some were just a couple of large sheets of squared paper, drawn up by the Chapter (as in the photo). One entry actually bore no resenbalence to the plan, so was scored down for that. The winner had incredibly detailled plans and it looked to us (the judges) to match up pretty well. 

Hope that answers some of your questions

Richard

http://www.irishwoodturnersguild.com/drupal/Challenge2014 Here is the link to all the entries to the Chapter challenge

http://www.irishwoodturnersguild.com/drupal/Comp2014 Winning entries to the general competition


----------



## Dalboy (1 Oct 2014)

Thank you Richard. Would have liked to have seen these in the flesh


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Oct 2014)

wow, that's awesome


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (2 Oct 2014)

I have a hankering to do a showman's engine, and these have given me some ideas on how to take that forward. I doubt mine will have anywhere near the detail (or skill) in those competition entries though.


----------



## J-G (2 Oct 2014)

Richard Findley":76wtcnv3 said:


> Hope that answers some of your questions


Yes Richard, thanks, but the question I still have is one of scale.

When I saw the first posting I adjudged the size to be something like maybe 6-8" high and I wondered over the incredible detail but the photo of you holding the plans gives me the idea that the Waterford entry (under the plans) is about 3' long. They are still amazing pieces of work but maybe not 'incredible'


----------



## Dalboy (2 Oct 2014)

HERE is another one being run on what i assume is compressed air.


----------



## Richard Findley (2 Oct 2014)

J-G, you are about right with that I think. The rules state that the maximum length should be no more than 750mm

Richard


----------



## KJM (3 Oct 2014)

This traction engine looks very similar to the model "Minnie" that is usually made with a copper boiler, brass sheet and castings for wheels etc. The model engineering site should have links to the drawings, I am almost certain that there was a set of plans available and a paperback book to assist in the completion of the project.

The detail in the wooden model is superb.

I hope this helps.

Kevin


----------

